# Natural plants of Lake Tanganytika



## Mustang Boy (May 2, 2008)

i would like to know if anybody knows where i can find some plants that are natural to lake tanganyika


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

To the best of my knowledge (and I'm no expert by a long shot) the only plant widely available that is native to Lake Tanganyika is Vallisneria.


----------



## tony t. (Sep 2, 2006)

*RÃ¨gne : Protista*

*Division : Chlorophyta*
*
Classe : Charophyceae*

*Famille : Characeae*
Chara brachypus Chara brachypus var. tanganyikae Chara zeylanica
Nitella mucronata

*Classe : Chlororophyceae*
*
Famille : Cladophoraceae*
Cladophora crispata Cladophora inconspicua

*Division : Bryophyta*

*Classe : Hepaticopsida*

*Famille : Ricciaceae*
Riccia fluitans
Ricciocarpus natans

*Division : Pterophyta*

*Classe : Pteropsida*

*Famille : Adiantaceae*
Ceratopteris cornuta

*Famille : Azollaceae*
Azolla nilotica Azolla pinnata var. africana

*Famille : Marsileaceae*
Marsilea coromandelina Marsilea diffusa Marsilea minuta

*Famille : Thelypteridaceae*
Thelypteris totta

*RÃ¨gne : Plantae*

*Division : Anthophyta*

*Classe : Liliopsida*

*Famille : Alismataceae *
Burnatia enneandra
Limnophyton obtusifolium

*Famille : Araceae*
Pistia stratiotes

*Famille : Cyperaceae*
Cyperus alopecuroides Cyperus alternifolius Cyperus articulatus Cyperus haspan Cyperus laevigatus 
Cyperus latifolius Cyperus maculatus Cyperus papyrus Cyperus richardii var. angustior Steudel
Fimbristylis complanata Fimbristylis exilis
Fuirena glomerata Fuirena pachyrrhiza
Kyllinga buchananii
Pycreus mundtii

*Famille : Hydrocharitaceae*
Hydrilla verticillata (L. f.)
Ottellia lancifolia Ottelia scabra Ottelia ulvifolia 
Vallisneria aethiopica

*Famille : Lemnaceae*
Lemna paucicostata 
Spirodela polyrhiza

*Famille : Najadaceae*
Najas horrida Najas marina subsp. armata Linnaeus

*Famille : Poaceae*
Echinochloa crus-pavonis Echinochloa pyramidalis Echinochloa nubica
Hemarthria natans
Leersia hexandra 
Oryza barthii 
Phragmites mauritianus
Vossia cuspidata

*Famille : Potamogetonaceae*
Potamogeton filiformis Potamogeton pectinatus Potamogeton schweinfurthii

*Classe : Magnoliopsida*

*Famille : Acanthaceae*
Hygrophyla auriculata

*Famille : Ceratophyllaceae*
Ceratophyllum demersum

*Famille : Haloragidaceae*
Myriophyllum spicatum

*Famille : Lentibulariaceae*
Utricularia exoleta Utricularia inflexa Utricularia stellaris

*Famille : Nympheaceae*
Nymphaea Calliantha Nymphaea capensis Nymphaea coerulea
Nymphaea lotus forma Nymphaea mildbroedii Nymphaea ovalifolia

*Famille : Onagraceae*
Ludwigia stolonifera

*Famille : Polygonaceae*
Polygonum senegalense Polygonum setosolum Polygonum pulchrum

*Famille : Trapaceae *
Trapa natans var. bispinosa Linnaeus


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Hornwort is through out the lake. Take a look at our site sponsors for places to purchase plants.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Take care selecting Hornwort though you want one that will stand your pH.
Ceratophyllum demersum (Common Hornwort) and not C. submersum (Tropical Hornwort), over thirty other species listed, probably variants of the two main species.

Grows best for me as a floating plant in not too highly filtered tanks.
(High water movement causes it to move about too much on the surface and thus die.)
Trying to root it is hopeless for me, it just brakes off then the burred bit rots. Rap around decor for the best results (securing it on to decor only lasts a while as it always seems to brake at the point its tied).

Many are cultured at low pHs if so take the pH up slowly or it may die back causing an algae problem.
Very rare for it to be imported from Lake Tanganyika I hear.

But you guessed it. Mine is.


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

I would guess that plant list includes river estuaries and other swampy areas not from the lake itself.


----------

